# Build a PVC Well Water Bucket



## rhrobert

For times of no power you still need to get water from your well (if you have a well), and Countryside mag has a great article on building your own well bucket from PVC.

Low cost, easy to get parts. As the article shows, it's easier and cheaper to build one instead of buying one for $50 or more.
How to get water from a drilled well when the power is off by Steve Belanger from the January/February, 1999 issue of Countryside & Small Stock Journal

1 ea. 3" PVC pipe 36" long $1.93 
1 ea. PVC couple 1-1/2" x 3" (reducer) 2.79 
1 seat, disk screw type (toilet tank) 2.89 
1-1/2" x 1/8" x 48" flat bar stock 2.19 
1 ea. 24" heavy wire (for handle) 
1 ea. 6" piece valley tin (for seat disk bar guide) .00 
Total $9.80

Drill a 1/8" hole in the bar stock, 1/2" from one end, and put a 90° bend 1" from that end.

Make 90° bends 3" and 1" from the other end to form a handle.

Screw seat disk to handle.

In PVC pipe, drill 1/4" hole 1" from end, all the way through, for the wire handle. Bend the valley tin to fit inside the PVC and drill holes to match those in the PVC. Make a slot about 1/4" x 3/4" in middle of valley tin to slide over handle to hold it in place.

Assemble all the pieces and glue the reducer to the bottom of the PVC. Be sure the disk seat moves up and down.

Use your imagination and whatever you have laying around and I'm sure you can improve on this.

He also shows how to make a hand pump in 20 minutes and less than $20 in the article.


----------



## Magus

Thanks!

we call them 4" buckets here.


----------



## Wiswash

Am I an ignoramus or is that article diificult to understand? I still cant figue out what he does with valley tin. Ive reassembeld many a toilet tank but Ive never heard of a 'seat, disc srew type' ?

Here is a simpler way written in plain english

Build a Well Bucket


----------



## Wiswash

another well bucket this one from you tube.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl

Wiswash said:


> How to Make a Bailer Bucket - YouTube
> 
> another well bucket this one from you tube.


Thanks, I can use that idea in our 2nd well!


----------

